

Show HN: Voat programming, development and computing subverses - arfliw
http://zujo.com/index.php?title=Programming,_development_and_computing_subverses

======
arfliw
It's a much bigger idea than this one list, however people don't seem to 'get
it' unless I show them an example list on a topic they love. I want to do the
same for all of Voat. And then all of reddit. And then...well, I'd better not
say lest you think I'm crazy :)

